# A little silly but what the heck



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Tom Paxton anyone?

lol...

Daddy's taking us to the show tommorrow, show tommorrow, the goat show tommorrow. Daddy's taking us to the goat show tommorrow, and we can stay all day...

We're going to the show (the goat show)
We're going to the show (the goat show)
You can come too (don'tcha know)
We're going to the show (the goat show)

See the nubians with their long ears a swinging,
their huge roman nose and their long ears a swinging,
Scarfing down hay with their long ears a swinging,
We will stay all day (chorus)

See the toggenburgs with their white stripes a blazin'
Their sleek slate coats and their white stripes a blazin,
Snorting up grain with their white stripes a blazin,
We will Stay all day (chorus)

See the oberhasli's standing taller than most
Their mohagany fur of which their owners like to boast
kicking up their straw and standing taller than most
We will stay all day (chorus)

See the alpines giving milk up for cheese
On the milkstand giving milk up for cheese
Their badger-striped faces, giving milk up for cheese
We will stay all day (chorus)

See the laManchas elf eared and gopher
Getting funny looks with their elf ears and gophers
Owners get asked about 'em over and over
We will stay all day (chorus)

See the Saanens and Sables showing AOP
Like brother and sister baby you bet they be
See the Saanens and Sables showing AOP
We will Stay all Day (chorus)

See the Nigerian Dwarves strutting their stuff
Little spoiled milk goats no they can't get enough
Waddles, blue eyes, moonspots, just strutting their stuff
We will Stay all Day (chorus)

It's a buck show too and the boys will be stinkin'
Full of pheremones, my what were we thinking
Gotta get home and boy the van will be reekin'
Cuz we have stayed all day (chorus...we've been to the show)


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

There is no emoticon to express my joy and delight with this!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL is this a real song? It is cute


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Too funny!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> LOL is this a real song? It is cute


To the tune of Daddy's taking us to the zoo tommorrow...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it


----------

